# Entertainer Books Discounted?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

New to Dubai and heard the Entertainer books would be discounted by this time of year. So far I've only seen them sold for full price. Any ideas about where to get one for less? I'm sure with the family they would still be worth the full price, but why pay it if I don't have to?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If my time in Dubai has taught me anything, the 2010 Entertainer books will still be full price on 1st January 2011 and trying to explain to someone why it's a good idea for them to discount the price as the year end approaches will be like talking to a brick wall built with stupid bricks.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> If my time in Dubai has taught me anything, the 2010 Entertainer books will still be full price on 1st January 2011 and trying to explain to someone why it's a good idea for them to discount the price as the year end approaches will be like talking to a brick wall built with stupid bricks.


Lol, so true. You can get 10% (don't quote me on the exact %) discount if you buy online. But as you say, that discount is constant throughout the year, even on 1st January 2011 when all the vouchers have obviously expired. 

Reminds me of the little corner shops in London! The veg would rot and still the shopkeeper would not sell it at a discounted price - better to let it rot and make no money than to sell it a few days before it goes off and at least get some money!


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey I even went as far as emailing them - but I got a response most of you can guess....no discount on the book ... but the book kind of pays for itself, we only arrived last month, bought one, and its already saved us a bit of cash.


----------

